# Problema  de ruido con TDA2050 25 w en estereo



## monkey1986 (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola, primero quiero aclarar que ya busque en el foro y no encontre algo relacionado con esto.

Arme dos modulos mono con este integrado , el circuito es el que aparece en la hoja de datos, es un circuito que se alimenta con +/-24 volts

Resulta que una vez armados los modulos, los probe individualmente con un bafle de 8 OHms y andan 10 puntos.
el problema aparece cuando los conecto en stereo, ya que cuando estan conectados de esta manera un bafle me suena bien y el otro muy bajo y si subo el volumen de la fuente de sonido ( en este caso un MP3), la musica se empieza a cortar ( como si fuera un pulso que va y viene acompañado con la musica), pasado esto, procedi a desconectar una etapa y probando la otra con los dos bafles ( por si el problema estan en estos ) y anda perfecto, lo mismo pasa conectando la otra etapa y desconectando esta.

Puede estar el problema en la fuente de alimentacion? el transformador que uso es uno partido de 18 v 3 A,
lo unico fuera de lo normal que pude detectar es que dada la tension de linea, el transformador me esta convirtiendo a 20 V por lo que la fuente de alimentacion me convierte a 27 V continua.. podria estar el problema en la fuente?

Espero su respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2009)

Mide con tus 2 módulos conectados la tensión de tu fuente de alimentación (Ambas ramas).
Primero sin volumen y luego con volumen suficiente como para reproducir la falla.
Comenta que encontraste.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

El TDA2050 hay que alimentarlo con un transformador de 15+15, no de 18+18 por que te pasas de la maxima alimentación permitida, precisamente por lo que te pasa a vos, que todos los transformadores dan un poco mas de tensión con baja carga, por que la tensión nominal es a potencia nominal (y un poco menos también).

De todas formas tu problema *no parece* relacionado con la fuente, pero medí lo que te dice Fogonazo y contá que pasa.

Saludos!


----------



## RaFFa (Ene 29, 2009)

buenas.quisisera comentarte que esos integrados son muy caprichosos con respecto a la tension con la que se alimentan y la corriente que *necesitan* parece que para los dos modulos 3A se quedan cortos.yo que tu probaria con otra alimentacion un poquito mas baja y con un poco mas de corriente.pruebalo y nos cuentas.


----------



## monkey1986 (Ene 29, 2009)

voy a probar con un limitador de tension para 24 volts, para ver si en ese caso no hace ese problema, ni bien haga las pruebas les aviso
saludos


----------



## monkey1986 (Ene 29, 2009)

probe el amplificador con una fuente de sonido que porvenia de la salida de auriculares de una radio , no se me genera ese problema... porque podria ser? con el mp3, la salida de la computadora y cualquier otro dispositivo si pasa , pero con esta radio no, sera porque la señal de salida es de menor voltaje?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

monkey1986 dijo:
			
		

> probe el amplificador con una fuente de sonido que porvenia de la salida de auriculares de una radio , no se me genera ese problema... porque podria ser? con el mp3, la salida de la computadora y cualquier otro dispositivo si pasa , pero con esta radio no, sera porque la señal de salida es de menor voltaje?



Con  la ganancia del amplificador tal como viene en la hoja de datos no podés pasar de 500 mV de pico en la entrada por que si nó el amplificador va a recortar.

Saludos!


----------



## monkey1986 (Ene 29, 2009)

pero porque si uso una sola potencia con el mp3 no pasa nada?en cambio en estereo si pasa...
la salida del mp3 es la misma estando con una sola etapa o dos...


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 29, 2009)

fijate bien en la fuente puede ser problema por falta de filtros en la fuente, yo lo alimento con 16+16 y estereo conectados a un transformador de 3 amperes , tambien tenia miedo de que no vastara pero ni el transformador se calentó, fijate tambien que puede ser el conector del mp3 o el jack del cable, probaste dando un minimo de volumen en el mp3? quisa te satura en la entrada, otra cosa la resistencia que esta en la salida  de 2.2 tiene que ser de unos 10w


----------



## monkey1986 (Ene 29, 2009)

HOla como estas? el cable no lo es porque lo probe aparte el cable y anda bien , el mp3 no es porque con la pc lo hace igual, la fuente es una fuente comun partida con un puente de diodos de 6A 200 V y dos capacitores de 10000uf de 63v, es una fuente para un amplificador mas grande.
lo de la resistencia no lo sabia, pero andando una sola potencia sola no pasa absolutamente nada, la resistencia esa no calienta ni nada en absoluta , y eso qeu es una resistencia de 1/4 w en la hoja de datos figura como una resistencia normal.. y andando las potencias solas por separado, las probe media hora cada una andando casi al mango y no paso nada...
tal vez el problema este en un exeso de voltaje.. pero me termino de perder lo de la radio la verdad...
al vez la señal de la radio es mas baja y por eso no ocurre el problema.

una cosa que me llama mucho la atensión es que con las dos etapas puestas, y con el mp3 o pc tanto con el volumen bajo, como con el volumen  moderado ya suena un parlante muy bajo y el otro como tendrian que sonar los dos
luego de tanto volumen se empieza a cortar el sonido ( va y viene ) y se escucha un pulso raro
tal vez es el voltaje....


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 29, 2009)

para ir despejando dudas, los condensadores que estan en los terminales de alimentacion +vcc y -vcc son unos de 100nF y 220uF, yo almenos puse ceramco y electrolitico respectivamente, el diagrama que utilise fue uno que encontre en un librito y en realidad no se si estara mejorado con respecto al que seale en el datasheet, otra pregunta, tienes los tda en disipadores separados o comparten el mismo(hacen contacto los dos tda), cuando arme el tda tube drama, sonava como si estuviera saturado pero lo solucioné cambiando el tda, pero no creo que sea tu caso,


----------



## demodelor (Nov 25, 2015)

este problema me sucedía y era el voltaje muy alto igual que el tullo 27 o cuando bajaba la impedancia demasiado... el transistor se calentaba demasiado y se entrecortaba la música y aveces pasaba  corriente directa a los parlantes baje el voltaje a 18v y listo se soluciono ... de pronto el radio pequeño que tienes es monofonico y el mp3 o computador da señal estéreo por eso cientes que uno suena aveces mas duro que el otro me paso también a mi


----------



## eldante (Nov 27, 2015)

Solucionaste el problema al final, que era lo que sucedia? ese tda soporta una tension de alimentacion de entrada de 30v, a si que ese no puede ser el problema, y si lo fuera no andaria en monofonico tampoco, talvez al conectar ambos modulos hay un corto o semicorto entre algunos, haciendo fuega de señal a tierra, o anulandose entre ellos, chequea la placa y estado.


----------

